# Type 03 (C&R) FFL



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

So a guy at work has gotten his CRFFL and is ordering cool historical weapons right off the internet now. I am jealous.

Anyone else have a Type 03 (C&R) FFL?


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I just mailed in the application last week. Figured it was a good idea to get it now before the election.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

I have mine and it expires this december. I am not renewing it right now. well i dont think so but it depends on what next month brings i guess. It is great. It was only $30 and i can have guns sent to the house. Plus places like Midway USA, Brownells and others send you free catalogs and give you dealer discounts if you have it. The discounts alone can pay for the cost of the license if you order a bit. 

If you want some information on getting it check out this link.
http://www.gunco.net/forums/f133/how-get-your-c-r-ffl-28102/

Bobby put this thing together and should it should be able to answer most question. I will help how ever i can. 

you also get sent a new regs book when they are available from the ATF so you have all the state laws in one handy book form. great to carry with you if you are traveling interstate with your fire arms and some uneducated trooper wants to play tough.

The only real issue is the imports of C&R weapons has really slowed down. About 2 years ago i did get a rough Sistema 1911 that cleaned up nice and was real fun for not much cash. Was a great REAL 1911 for low cash. felt better in my hand than did my RIA and several of the newer versions. Here are some pics of it.
as i got it


















After i rebuilt it and reparked it.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow. That cleaned up VERY nice. Good job!

So, would you say it was worth the $30 and the time?

Oh, and it looks like you need an account (which is free) if you want to check the link.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry, on the account. I did not realize it required it. you can use me as your referrer. or check out http://dirtydozensbunker.com/showthread.php?t=626 if you want

Yeah it did clean up nice. Yes it was well worth spending the money. Just be careful to LOG ALL C&R firearms you get after getting the 03. Even if it is grand dads old shot gun. They are a stickler on it. That is kind of why i want to let mine expire. When you no longer have the 03 you can dispose of the bound book and stop logging for ATF purposes.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

ptannjr said:


> Sorry, on the account. I did not realize it required it. you can use me as your referrer. or check out http://dirtydozensbunker.com/showthread.php?t=626 if you want
> 
> Yeah it did clean up nice. Yes it was well worth spending the money. Just be careful to LOG ALL C&R firearms you get after getting the 03. Even if it is grand dads old shot gun. They are a stickler on it. That is kind of why i want to let mine expire. When you no longer have the 03 you can dispose of the bound book and stop logging for ATF purposes.


What is the inspection process? Do they come to your house and check the book on an annual basis or something?


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

I have never had an inspection, never heard of one either. But it does not mean it can happen. they have to give you notice and you have the option of doing it at your place or taking your weapons to the local office. They cant just show up unannounced, well they are not supposed to but any thing can happen. If they do come it should be them solo. If they bring local LE dont give the local LE access with out a warrant and call an attorney immediate. Something is up other than a standard compliance inspection.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool. I don't have anything to hide and will abide by whatever the rules are, but I just want to make sure I understand what I am in for before I submit my app.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont have any thing to hide either. I have never heard of any inspections other than when Dinky got one as a 07. 

I would recommend sending it in registered mail and send it in with a USPO money order to get it back as fast as possible.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep. I think I will take a trip to the post office tomorrow at lunch since I will already be in downtown Atlanta. That will get it to them on Wednesday. Should have it back before the new prez takes office.

Any good places online to suggest looking for stuff? I have checked out AIM Surplus's website before.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

http://dirtydozensbunker.com/showthread.php?t=2915

And also you can find some at Gunco.



AKWARRIOR on 5-19-2006 said:


> Page has been revised and cleaned up so members can find the distributors they need.
> 
> Links curtesy of Salbo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

That is an older list so some may have changed policies and such but AIM, SOG, Century are the main ones i have used.


----------

